# Impossible de copier certains éléments sur l'iPod



## viviyep (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Lorsque je synchronise mon iPod, j'ai souvent plusieurs titres que je ne peux transférer, comme le l'indique le message: "Certains éléments de la bibliothèque iTunes, y compris [...] n'ont pas été copiés sur l'iPod [...] car ils ne peuvent pas y être lus".

J'ai remarqué, en faisant un clic droit puis "Obtenir des informations" sur les musiques en question, que la ligne "Encodé avec" de la partie "Résumé" affichait toujours "Inconnu". En gros les autres musiques sont toujours encodées avec une version de Lame, mais les musiques que je ne peux transférer ont "Inconnu" à la place, donc j'imagine que le problème vient de là...mais je ne m'y connais pas trop, donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (25 Juillet 2012)

Et en créant une version MP3 ?


----------



## viviyep (25 Juillet 2012)

Les musiques concernées sont déjà au format MP3.


----------



## viviyep (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon j'ai trouvé la solution moi-même, je la décris rapidement pour ceux qui auraient le même problème: il suffit d'encoder les musiques qui ont un encodage "inconnu" grâce à RazorLame (en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai utilisé, ce logiciel est très simple d'utilisation, par contre il faut avoir téléchargé Lame).

Voilà, bye


----------

